# header problems



## jagyro (Feb 17, 2006)

hey all well i just tried installing my headers yesterday and i could not get um in at all. I disconnected the rack and pulled it down and way out of the way and i also pulled that little bracket to the left of the driver and there still was no feesable way to get it in. From the top or bottom. I have an 2006 with 2005 stainless works headers, if anyone could give me any pointers please do.


----------



## Cadsbury (Dec 6, 2005)

you need to disassemble the stearing knuckle as well, then it will slide right in. The Passenger side is real easy, I lossened the ABS control box and that side slide in from the top without a hitch.

Good Luck,

Chris


----------



## RADIO (Jun 30, 2006)

Cadsbury said:


> you need to disassemble the stearing knuckle as well, then it will slide right in. The Passenger side is real easy, I lossened the ABS control box and that side slide in from the top without a hitch.
> 
> Good Luck,
> 
> Chris


What Chris said.....:cheers


----------



## jagyro (Feb 17, 2006)

the problem wasn't anything to do with steering, it just wouldnt fit between the frame and the engine. Going in from the top.


----------



## Cadsbury (Dec 6, 2005)

On the drivers side? discconcet the stearing knuckle and go up through the bottom, and drop the rack as well. Should slide right in.

Steve (Radio) sold me mine and explained the same procedure, had no problems at all, just take your time. Took me about 4 hours with a lift and trying to find short cuts, there are none...

Good luck,

Chris


----------



## jagyro (Feb 17, 2006)

cool, thanks for the tips man. Hopefully everything runs smoothly, i even bought a new set of 02's so i dont have to dick with um. We kinda ****ed up the old ones "just the nut" so those prob wont come off! lol


----------

